

Show HN: Quench: The Gulp file generator - mattmodrowski
http://quenchjs.com

======
tacone
Looks promising to me. I will try it soon. Thank you!

~~~
tacone
suggestion: at a first look the readme.txt seems static. Why don't you remove
all the quench stuff (but maybe a credit line at the bottom) and generate some
generic info about the technology the project uses?

